# Atlantic Confidence in trouble off Oman



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

Atlantic Confidence suffered an engine room fire off Oman on 30 March and was abandoned in a partially sunken state.

http://worldmaritimenews.com/archives/80575/nato-assists-merchant-vessel-in-trouble-off-oman/


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good morning mjroots,today,07:21.re:atlantic confidence in trouble off oman.just watched your clip re rescue of crew.the ship has not sunk.will they reboard her? take her in tow?,if you hear lets know.its an interesting thread,have a good day.ben27


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks a bit strange for an uncontrolled engine room fire.


----------

